# RCUS Report on FV



## Poimen (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone know when they are going to put the report online?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi -

I have it on good authority that the reason the RCUS report isn't online is that it was amended on the floor, and they've not produced an electronic version yet. I have a question in (through an RCUS intermediary) to the clerk of synod about the availability of the officially-adopted report....


----------



## Poimen (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Todd.

I understood that there was some controversy about the report (presumably because it comes so close to the Reformed community) as evidenced by the fact that it came to Syod twice but since a revised version passed I hoped that it would be available soon.


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 21, 2007)

The RCUS report on the FV is availble here at Index for New Perspectives


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2007)

SolaGratia said:


> The RCUS report on the FV is availble here at Index for New Perspectives




Plenty of great links there.


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 21, 2007)

The link was provided thanks to Pastor C.W. "Bud" Powell. Pastor Powell is the Pastor of Trinity Covenant Reformed Church (RCUS) in Colorado Springs, Co. and he is professor at New Geneva Seminary also there.

For something more joyful he also has this to offer at basketoffigs, Funny Parables, God, reformed, bible, reformed, Bible, God, This is really funny.


----------

